# Need Information On Sony Laptop



## Dave45 (Nov 3, 2002)

A friend of mine just gave me a Sony Vaio laptop which according to him just needs a battery in order to run "like a new computer". I tried to get the laptop to boot up by pluggin in the AC adaptor he gave me with the laptop and the green light on the power pack lights up but the laptop will not respond to the power on button.

The model number on the laptop is: PCG-6L1L and the model number for the battery is: VGP-BPS2C.

I did a search on Best Buy.Com, and CompUSA.Com, and RadioShack.Com looking for a battery for this model laptop with no success but when I put in the battery number this laptop is not listed as a model that is run from this battery.

The laptop appears to be fairly new with WIN XP Pro and built in wireless (it appears to have a plastic fold-down wireless antennae reminiscent of the Palm 7) ,and USB ports (no way now of telling whether the USB is 1.0 or 2.0) and it has readers for Memory Stick and Secure Digital.

I also did a search on EBay for batteries and came up zero but I did find a site that appears to be from the UK that has info on this laptop so I am wondering if it is a European laptop that somehow made its way to the USA. When I did a search on Yahoo for the model number I also got a lot of foreign language sites as well which serves to strengthen my above belief.

If all I need is a new battery to get this laptop working I will gladly buy one but I am wondering if maybe using what I think is the incorrect battery with the laptop has irrepairably damaged the unit in which case I am probably best giving the laptop back to my friend.

Can anyone out there share any information with me in this laptop? Is it a foreign model that got to the USA? If it is, is it even worth my time to try and get it up and running and of course any additional information on this laptop would certainly be appreciated.

Thanks to all and I hope your Holidays are good and safe ones.


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Here you go sir. Go HERE and enter the model# at bottom right...it will tell you that 'Based on your entry it appears that you have the VGNSZ220 model. Please note this for future reference.'.....and give you a link to click to go to the model page. From there, click Manual/Specs/Warranty at top center, and then click the 'marketing specifications' under Specs, or the download link if you prefer. This will open another window to a .pdf document, and if you go to page 2, you will see the battery under 'Power' in the center. Battery part number is VGP-BPS2C, which is the one you have....phew....

So, seems the battery is correct for that machine. It's also a nice machine, valued at about $1600.00 to $1800.00 when you do a net search.....

So, make sure the adapter is the correct one first. If so, then there is probably something else wrong with it. 
Does it do ANYTHING at all? No noises or other signs of life?

Scorp.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Dave45 said:


> A friend of mine just gave me a Sony Vaio laptop which according to him just needs a battery in order to run "like a new computer". I tried to get the laptop to boot up by pluggin in the AC adaptor he gave me with the laptop and the green light on the power pack lights up but the laptop will not respond to the power on button.
> 
> The model number on the laptop is: PCG-6L1L and the model number for the battery is: VGP-BPS2C.
> 
> ...


I suggest that _only_ if you two are lifelong friends, and asking for your cash back later if the unit isn't satisfactory wouldn't be a problem, should you do a deal. Why is he selling the machine? If he's already bought a new one, consider dealing. If he needs the cash to replace the unit he's selling, maybe you shouldn't touch it...

If it's a very high end machine, get a local tech to spec/appraise it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

As a side note, most laptops will boot without a battery or with a dead one, if yours doesn't then I'd be very wary.


----------

